

Ask HN – Is there an open source feature gating manager? - tdowns

My searching has been fruitless. Is there an open source project for feature gating ala Facebook&#x27;s Gatekeeper? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;notes&#x2F;facebook-engineering&#x2F;building-and-testing-at-facebook&#x2F;10151004157328920
======
stevekemp
To be honest a lot of this is depending on your application-type.

In my case I run a website, and it has a proxy as the public-facing front-end.
Requests are distributed "evenly" to one of four back-ends. If I make a new
feature and I want to test it I just deploy it to one app-server, which means
that roughly 25% of visitors see it.

Instead I could deploy to all servers, and handle it at the application level
instead. For example show the new hotness to requesters if a random number
between 1-10 is <2, or similar.

